# Hey Dan are you up for a challenge?



## winston churchi (Jul 29, 2004)

I was thinking of some sort of a writing challenge....of only a hundred words or so....everyone can write something as long as its one hundred words, no more and not less than 90 (no single word stories)...you come up with something to write about - maybe a beer bottle or a hooker or feeling deeply disturbed that you want to kill someone...and everyone writes a one hundred word story on that subject...
perhaps there is another stephen king out there?


----------



## Annie (Jul 29, 2004)

winston churchi said:
			
		

> I was thinking of some sort of a writing challenge....of only a hundred words or so....everyone can write something as long as its one hundred words, no more and not less than 90 (no single word stories)...you come up with something to write about - maybe a beer bottle or a hooker or feeling deeply disturbed that you want to kill someone...and everyone writes a one hundred word story on that subject...
> perhaps there is another stephen king out there?



I like that idea! Let's make everyone that wants to participate call out first, by a certain day. Then post. No fair for late comers, that can improve on what's written, what do ya think?


----------



## winston churchi (Jul 29, 2004)

That sounds good.

I love those little writing challenges...I think one hundred words because its short enough - no long short stories - if that makes sense.


Vote Bush....Vote Bush...Vote Bush!


----------



## Annie (Jul 29, 2004)

winston churchi said:
			
		

> That sounds good.
> 
> I love those little writing challenges...I think one hundred words because its short enough - no long short stories - if that makes sense.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you like! Think we should at least wait until Monday, in case there are 'weekend only' posters, we may not have noticed? Say a week from today? What do ya think?


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2004)

I want in on this, definitely.

But only 100 words??? That'll be tough for me.


----------



## winston churchi (Jul 30, 2004)

The reason I said one hundred - two reasons really...

One being..most people I don't think would be bothered writing something that went on into the hundreds - and that many more would not be interested reading...perhaps I am wrong.


----------



## Dan (Jul 31, 2004)

No, you're right. I can manage, but it might be a little tough.

So, who picks the topic? And are we three the only ones in on this?


----------



## Annie (Jul 31, 2004)

Dan said:
			
		

> No, you're right. I can manage, but it might be a little tough.
> 
> So, who picks the topic? And are we three the only ones in on this?



I think at 100 words, we should each pick our own topics? Write on anything that appeals to us? Your thoughts?


----------



## winston churchi (Jul 31, 2004)

That sounds fine to me.
I will probibly stick to the warped...I like dark stories....misery...death...that sort. Quite a cheerfull person I am....once that dark cloud that is hovering over me goes away and my bottle of gin is refilled - I will be fine.
So whenever you guys are ready - so then am I.


----------



## Annie (Jul 31, 2004)

winston churchi said:
			
		

> That sounds fine to me.
> I will probibly stick to the warped...I like dark stories....misery...death...that sort. Quite a cheerfull person I am....once that dark cloud that is hovering over me goes away and my bottle of gin is refilled - I will be fine.
> So whenever you guys are ready - so then am I.



I like an 'idea' perhaps trolls??? Flamers??? Ex's??? Current interests???


----------



## Dan (Aug 1, 2004)

> I will probibly stick to the warped...I like dark stories....misery...death...that sort. Quite a cheerfull person I am....



Yeah, practically everything I have written is either depressing or dealing with death, or just down in some way. I have written a grand total of one work that has had a 'happy' ending, and Kathianne can attest to the fact that even that's not all that much of a nice, happy, wrap-up type ending.



> I like an 'idea' perhaps trolls??? Flamers??? Ex's??? Current interests???



I am neutral on this, we can have a set idea or do it freeform, either way is fine. 

This reminds me of a book I once read that was a series of stories, all of which had to be 16 words or less, I believe. I may be off on that number, but it was somewhere around there. anyway, most of them were surprisingly good (though they were all more poetic impressions than actual stories).


----------



## jimnyc (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## jimnyc (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok, here's my entry, exactly 97 words:

_I hate olives. I don't particularly care for pickles either. I detest restaurants that splash my burger with some sauce that belongs on a salad in place of some good 'ol ketchup. I like butter on my baked potato, minus the garlic. I don't want a coffee with my value meal, if I did I would have asked for it. I want my filet cooked medium rare. If I wanted leather meat I would have bought beef jerky. Please leave the fancy decorations of my plate and make my portions larger. Just let me eat in peace._

I am awesome!


----------



## Dan (Aug 1, 2004)

That's it, take me out of this, I can't compete with that!

No, seriously, Jim, that made me laugh out loud (and unfortunately I'm at the USCA computer room right now). I liked it!


----------



## winston churchi (Aug 1, 2004)

jimnyc said:
			
		

> Ok, here's my entry, exactly 97 words:
> 
> _I hate olives. I don't particularly care for pickles either. I detest restaurants that splash my burger with some sauce that belongs on a salad in place of some good 'ol ketchup. I like butter on my baked potato, minus the garlic. I don't want a coffee with my value meal, if I did I would have asked for it. I want my filet cooked medium rare. If I wanted leather meat I would have bought beef jerky. Please leave the fancy decorations of my plate and make my portions larger. Just let me eat in peace._
> 
> I am awesome!




What no murder?
Okay now we can take your story of a guy that just wants a simple meal without the ole foo foo and really go with it.
So I am going to write about some dude who is so fed up with pickels on his plate that he hacks the server and the cook - then dices them up and serves their remains to the patrons...who applaud him....
So let me get to work.
Now don't judge me. I really am a sound and stable person - when I have my medication - but I don't have my medication - so shut up.


----------



## jimnyc (Aug 1, 2004)

winston churchi said:
			
		

> So I am going to write about some dude who is so fed up with pickels on his plate that he hacks the server and the cook - then dices them up and serves their remains to the patrons...who applaud him....
> So let me get to work.


----------



## winston churchi (Aug 1, 2004)

No More Pickels.

Johnny Doowrite sat alone in the corner booth of the diner and ordered a burger rare with no pickel. No pickel. But the plate arrived with a pickel and Johnny became upset. Twelve years of serving pickels to fellow inmates, Johnny had grown to hate pickels. Hate pickels. Johnny picked up the steak knife that lay on his plate and jumped out of the booth. He grabbed the waitress by the hair and swung her head back and ran the knife across her throat. Blood spilled out in mass as she colapsed to the freshly mopped floor.
No more pickels.

100 words exact.

But I have more to write.


----------



## Dan (Aug 1, 2004)

You're a weird guy, Ace!


----------



## Annie (Aug 2, 2004)

Could only go for 84 words, but I liked the topic:

On Idiotarians and Excuses​
Idiocy, blended with blindness is more difficult to deal with kindly than stupidity. Its not fair! You always or They always, If we only, No one listens to me. Patience should be saved for the slow, not for the foolish. However, perhaps self-control is called for, in times of trial. The point of self-enlightenment is the goal to help the blind see, yet difficult to render when every fiber of ones being is responding to the flee, not the fight.


----------



## Dan (Aug 2, 2004)

OK, I cheated, mine's 115 words. But, mine's thought-provoking, woo-hoo!     


The Second Coming

And on the day the Son returned, he found not the world of peace that his Father had hoped for. Instead, a war-torn, politically charged planet that was destroying itself at an alarming rate. He sought to speak to the people, but found that few listened. His was just one more voice in a world where machines make everyones voice heard. Then followed the skepticism and ultimate refusal. Some felt His message was too Liberal, the rest felt it was impossible to believe. All agreed His message was too dangerous for this world. His death was televised on Pay-Per-View and the Internet for a small service fee. It was the fourth most-watched program that night.


----------



## Annie (Aug 2, 2004)

I like all, though have a bit of a nightmare with the pickle and sliced neck! Wonder if there are other entries?


----------



## winston churchi (Aug 2, 2004)

I think I have a bit of Stephen King in my blood - aaahhhh!
Okay the next one I write will be happy happy happy. So happy and full of sunshine and flowers and birds singing - ice cream and cake happy. It'll be tough, its hard enough fitting all those happy words together without wanting to jump out of the window onto the roof of that fine mercedez outside...

So be prepared for happiness. Happy.


----------



## Annie (Aug 2, 2004)

Dan, based on the challenge, it should be between Jim and Winston. You and I funged.


----------



## winston churchi (Aug 2, 2004)

A punishment must be given. We cannot accept stories that exell or fall behind the word count....


----------



## Annie (Aug 2, 2004)

winston churchi said:
			
		

> A punishment must be given. We cannot accept stories that exell or fall behind the word count....



Winston, my dear, get a life! I will call Comrade to beat your butt purple, (was this right?)


----------



## Dan (Aug 2, 2004)

Oh, well, I liked mine, didn't wanna sacrifice the story to fit the format. I'll try again, if you want.


----------



## winston churchi (Aug 3, 2004)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Winston, my dear, get a life! I will call Comrade to beat your butt purple, (was this right?)





That made me laugh....


I feel the need to write something cruel so here it goes:

I think that you are a deep hearted John Kerry fan and I think you have his stickers all over your suv. I think you wear his tee shirts and sing a song that goes something like this:

John Kerry, he is very, very very - oh so John Kerry!

Yeah, I need to get a life...Let me reach for my happy pills.


----------



## Annie (Aug 3, 2004)

winston churchi said:
			
		

> That made me laugh....
> 
> 
> I feel the need to write something cruel so here it goes:
> ...



Yes, John Kerry is so very, very, very! Now, about those pills???


----------

